# Ammit 22 spare glass



## ShamZ (8/8/17)

Hi guys.

A friend of mine is looking for a spare glass for his Ammit 22, single coil.

Anyone has stock?


----------



## Stosta (8/8/17)

I see the Vape Guy has them but is OOS... But maybe @BumbleBee can work his magic?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/17)

Soon, very soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/17)

aaaand they're back 

http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/Geekvape-Ammit-Replacement-Glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (8/8/17)

Wow that was quick lol! He is placing his order. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/8/17)

ShamZ said:


> Wow that was quick lol! He is placing his order. Thanks


That was blind luck, my stock arrived this morning. Order received, thanks


----------

